# Black Tapestries



## MausC (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever read Black Tapestries by Jakkal?

I read it through around 2-3 times when I was 14-16 and was really strongly affected by it . 

I would recommend it if you are interested in a very long, serious and funny detailed comic. It's about a human "drifter" who gets changed into an immortal werefox. 

<3 I miss the updates though I understand she is going through a very difficult time in her life right now and sometimes you just have to move on. It was fun while it lasted though!


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to read that comic years ago but I stopped for two reasons.  One she stopped updating for a while. Two some one commissioned a picture of her werefox character.  The commissioner did not tell the artist that this character was owned by some one else. When Jakkal found this piece of artwork she flipped her shit and proceeded to drag that artists name through the mud without even talking to her first. Then she got all her little fans to start trashing this artist as well. This poor artist had no damn clue what she did wrong. After that I just had no real interest in following Jakkal's work.


----------



## MausC (Sep 1, 2011)

I was reading through her journal right after I posted this actually, and she does seem to over react about art rated things A LOT. Almost every single one of her journal posts is about that. Luckily I get involved with that BS as little as possible and still enjoy her comic XD


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 1, 2011)

I liked it, when I was young and impressionable. It's a shame it's not updated anymore. I've read a lot of terrible perspectives on it, so I'm not sure how I feel about it now.


----------



## MausC (Sep 1, 2011)

What do you mean terrible perspectives?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 1, 2011)

MausC said:


> I was reading through her journal right after I posted this actually, and she does seem to over react about art rated things A LOT. Almost every single one of her journal posts is about that. Luckily I get involved with that BS as little as possible and still enjoy her comic XD



I'm well aware that being a good at something does not automatically mean that they are some one I would like on a personal level.  I'm more then willing to ignore any personality faults if the work is quality.  But honestly her work isn't good enough to make me look past the drama storms that seem to constantly surround her (and occasionally stop her from updating).  Her main character is just a little too much "Mary Sue" for me. When I was younger I enjoyed comics like that but as I grow older I find they don't hold my interest. I need much stronger characterization then what she is capable of.


----------



## MausC (Sep 1, 2011)

I understand what your saying. I liked the world of it a lot, it seems to suit furries a lot more than some comics I've read recently, which are more normal world that just happen to have furries. I agree that the characters aren't always the strongest, except for Lor I think.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 2, 2011)

@MausC I mean other people's points of view on the comic. Reviews if you will, of a negative nature. To be honest, part of how I feel about something is in fact influenced by peers.


----------



## MausC (Sep 2, 2011)

Good point. I feel like if I looked up reviews of it I would not like it anymore. ... Hm. I will have to think about this. I suppose I was younger when I read it. Maybe because I so strongly identified with the main character I was blind to any of the faults. Anyway, I enjoyed the art and her persistence in writing a story line that spanned over years.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 2, 2011)

Same here, honestly. There was something about the tragic hero story in general that tends to attract my interest, or at least that of my past self, so I found all the crap she went through to be a big part of why I liked it.


----------



## Teiris (Oct 12, 2011)

I loved this comic, and the sister comic, Crimson Fury


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 14, 2011)

Teiris said:


> I loved this comic, and the sister comic, Crimson Fury


I didn't really like Crimson Fury... mainly because the art style was too different for me.


----------

